# Captain Macer Varren and the Butchers Nails



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Something just occurred to me just now, reading over some of the fluff on the Knights Errant that Garro is recruiting. Does Varren have the Butchers Nails? Far as I'm aware all of them should have it apart from the Librarians and some dreadnoughts, but I can't recall any mention of them when listening to the audio books featuring Varren and he seems far too collected and himself most of the time in combat to be under the effect of the nails.

Really don't want to listen to the audio books again to find out! Just wondering if anyone else can recall?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Depends if they when they were seperated from the legion. I imagine there were contingents that had yet implanted them. In _Outcast Dead_ for example, they had two that had yet to receive them.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

IIRC he has a few implants unsure if the butchers nails are one of them. 

Also in the audio book of the same name khane seems to be collected most of the time. And he has them for sure.


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

no mention in the audio book though. Possibly not, he was a loyalist at istvan. The majority of loyalist traitor legions where terrans? I think.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm currently listening and I think he didn't get them!


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm fairly sure that he does have them - based on the audio book. Don't forget, having the Butcher's Nails doesn't mean you're berserk all of the time. Macer sounds no more or less lucid than the World Eaters in "Betrayer".


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he dose NOT have the implants. There is no mention of them nor dose the picture of him show any head ware. That is what I have gotten from the the story's Legion of One and Sword of Truth. He dose seem to have a inner rage that he taps into though.


----------

